# Brute with no electrical



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

I am having issues. I did a search and couldn't find anything. I washed my quad on the weekend and pushed it out of the way. I went to start it this morning and there is not power. I checked the battery and there is 12.5v. Checked the main 30A fuse and that is good also. I am not getting any power to the pod, no lights, don't even hear the KEBC engaging.

Any ideas as to what else I can check? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Don


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Connections at battery are ok I assume?

Check to see what your voltage is to the fuse (and check the kill switch too!!)


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Voltage to the fuse is the same. the kill switch is on. problem is there isn't any power to anything. No lights, no pod, no KEBC. Nothing. GRRRRRRRRR. All this and I was just about to replace an axel that I broke on the weekend.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Basics man...remove the fuse box and check everything under and inside. Then the ECU/CDI..all that stuff.


----------



## terry_p_22 (Aug 29, 2010)

fuse box ..take the fuses out and put them back in with ele gresse.then check the wires under it


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

Thanks for all your help I found the culprit. The fuse holder was broken. Here are a couple of pics. Got on on order. Hopefully will be here before next weekend. There's a rally I want to get to.

Take care and thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## C bocanegra (12 mo ago)

Hola buenas tardes donde conseguiste esa piensa tengo el mismo problema

EDIT Translated:

Hello good afternoon where did you get that think I have the same problem


----------

